# visiting miami w/ bike



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

staying at the fountain blue for a week in april. wondering the best route to ride 40 or so miles from the hotel. any suggestions? collins ave seems like a busy road but maybe thats where people ride.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd check with some of the beach bike shops. See if you can jump into a group ride if they have any. Safety in numbers around there, traffic is crazy. You might be better off cruising to Key Biscayne and knocking you ride out there.


----------



## zariaman (Feb 13, 2008)

kermit said:


> I'd check with some of the beach bike shops. See if you can jump into a group ride if they have any. Safety in numbers around there, traffic is crazy. You might be better off cruising to Key Biscayne and knocking you ride out there.


Is there a loop at Key Biscayne, how long is it?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Riding in and out of Miami Beach is tricky with the traffic, so be careful. The Key Biscayne loop is about 18 miles if you tack on Virginia Key's 3 mile loop.


----------



## zariaman (Feb 13, 2008)

I visited a cycle shop in Hollywood Fl and they told me about a loop that starts at Rickenbacker Causeway that is 50 miles long, were they talking about a different loop?


----------

